# power steering oil leaking?



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

I was driving and when i turned obviously it wasnt a pleasant sound...checked the power steering oil and nothing was in it...coool...so i figure its gotta be a leak...so i put more in to try and find the source and noticed when i turn my wheel it basicly pours out from the bottom of the car







...Well the boot around my tie rod end has a small hole it it and the only think i can think of is dirt got in the hole and ruined the seal around the steering rack







....anyone thinik its somthing else? also is there a thread that will show me how much im goin to have to deal with?
Thanks


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: power steering oil leaking? (Tropic09)*

what kind of steering fluid are you using? im also leaking but my mechanic told me it was a hose that needs to be replaced, its fully empty and my steering wheel became feather light.


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: power steering oil leaking? (nextpimp718)*

oh and i drive a 03 GLI VR6 24v , does the steering fluid vary from a car to a car?


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: power steering oil leaking? (nextpimp718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextpimp718* »_oh and i drive a 03 GLI VR6 24v , does the steering fluid vary from a car to a car?

i dont belive so...i tried two different kinds both non leak steering fluid and walmart steering fluid no difference. can check it out today cuase its raining


----------



## frateretto (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: power steering oil leaking? (Tropic09)*

according to most posts I've read & advice I have been given ... VW is pretty fussy when it comes to PSF ... and instead of the normal stuff you can find anywhere ... your need to use a 'special' hydraulic fluid' ... which you'll be hard pressed to find anywhere short of a specialty store.
One of my rubber PS lines rotted, and I lose all fluid too via a slow leak. Line was replaced, for I think about $100 - but that is a guess.
I can't imagine a generic PSF hurting your systen if it is empty - but if you want to follow the rules / guidelines ... 
So, overall PS fluid for VW's may not vary from car to car .... but it does from VW vs. non VW's.
... also running with NO PSF will apparttnly kill your PS pump very fast, so tread lightly.


_Modified by frateretto at 11:46 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: power steering oil leaking? (frateretto)*

From my experience running the wrong power steering fluid will destroy the seals in the pump. They need a mineral hydraulic oil which most vag dealers should sell.


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: power steering oil leaking? (zgdonkey)*

found some original vw/audi PS oil in my moms new audi...but its prolly gonna still leak right through...sounds like a hose leak then? ill check it out tomrow thanks


----------

